# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fetullah Gülen Soros'la

## atoybil

Fetullah Gülen Soros'la İşbirliği Mi Yapıyor? ..............http://www.fethullahgulen.net.ms/

Vural SAVAş

Erbakan'a yakın bir yayın organı olan Milli üözüm Dergisi'nin Eylül/2005 sayısında, Osman Eraydın imzalı yazıda, geniş kapsamlı bir "Sorosçular Listesi"nde; TüSİAD, Türk Demokrasi Vakfı, Arı Hareketi, Fethullah Gülen cemaati, Kemal Derviş, ve Cüneyt Zapsu'nun isimleri özellikle vurgulandıktan sonra şöyle deniyor: 

"Küresel Baronlar'ın ağır saldırısı altındaki Türkiye'nin başbaşa bırakıldığı ğanayasal organlara yönelik iç boşaltma girişimleri'ne seyirci kalınmamalıdır! Yargıtay ve Danıştay ile birlikte TSK, MİT, YüK, RTüK ve Cumhurbaşkanlığı'na yönelik ğpasifizasyon çalışmaları' ile ğbu planları gölgeleme gayreti içinde olan hükümet'e' tavır koymalı ve uyanık davranmalıdır. "ve Osmanlı'nın son dönemindeki Batı meraklısı paşalarla yönetimdeki İttihatçı işbirlikçilerin sonları ile Milli Mücadele döneminde Hıyanet'i Vataniye Kanunu'na paralel kurulan İstiklal Mahkemeleri'nde yargılananların tarihi akıbetleri unutulmamalıdır!"

"Türkiye'yi, Büyük İsrail'in bir eyaleti ve Soros'ların sömürge semti yapmaya yönelik bu gaflet ve hıyanet girişimlerinin, 
Kuvay-ı Milliye cephesi tarafından hangi hayırlı değişim ve devrimlere vesile ve vasıta yapılabileceği de hesaba katılmalıdır!.."

Sözkonusu dergide, İsmet Sezgin'in Fethullah Gülen hakkında yazdıklarının her Türk aydınını yakından ilgilendireceğine inandığımdan, bazı bölümlerini hiçbir yorum yapmadan aşağıya aynen alıyorum:

"... Fethullah Gülen, baştan sona bir Amerikan Planının parçasıdır. Yeni Dünya Düzeni'nin Türkiye'ye dayattığı Mafya-Gladyo-Tarikat sisteminin bir ayağıdır. Gülen'in önemi, ABD'nin Yeşil Kuşak projesinde üstlendiği rolden kaynaklanmaktadır. Saidi Nursi çizgisinde Erzurum'dan yola çıkan Gezici Vaiz Fethullah Gülen'i, NewYork-Vatikan-Kudüs hattına taşıyan sihirli güç, ğbüyük müttefikimiz' Amerika'dır. Fethullah Gülen'i Ahlat'tan şimdi bulunduğu Pennsylvania'ya uçuran süreç ve araçlar, CIA tarafından ayarlanmıştır. "

Amerika'yı karşıya almadan Fethullah sorunu çözülemez! 

"Dün hükümet koltuğunda oturan Ecevit'in, Mesut Yılmaz'ın ve Devlet Bahçeli'nin, bugün ise AKP'nin, Gülen olayına yaklaşımlarını açıklayan gerçek burada gizlidir. Bunların Fethullah Gülen'le ilişkileri, aslında Amerika'yla ilişkidir. Bunu bilerek hareket etmektedirler. İlkokulu dışarıdan bitirmiş, Risale-i Nur'u istismar etmiş, vaaz verirken ağlayıp bayılmakla şöhret edilmiş ve Amerika'nın oyuncağı, ılımlı İslam'ın sahte mehdisi haline getirilmiş, bu gezici vaizin el üstünde tutulmasının sebebi, Siyonist ABD'dir. Fethullah olayını çözmek isteyenler, Amerika'yı karşılarına almak cesaretini göstermelidir. 

Değirmenin Suyu Washington'dan

Fethullah Gülen'in bugün hükmettiği güç, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı tarafından 1998 başında hazırlanan bir raporda şöyle sıralanmaktadır: ğYurt içinde, 85 vakıf, 18 dernek, 89 özel okul, 207 şirket, 373 dershane, yaklaşık 500 öğrenci yurdu ve biri İngilizce yayınlanan 14 dergi, 15 ülkede yayınlanan 300 bin tirajlı Zaman gazetesi, ulusal düzeyde yayın yapan 2 radyo ve uluslararası yayın yapan Samanyolu televizyonu; Yurtdışında 6 üniversite ve yüksekokul, 236 lise, 2 ilkokul, 8 dil ve bilgisayar merkezi, 6 üniversiteye hazırlık kursu ve 21 öğrenci yurdu olmak üzere toplam 279 eğitim kuruluşu' bulunmaktadır. 

Gülen'in avanesinin sahip olduğu 300'e yakın şirketle, 600 trilyon liraya hükmettiği saptanmıştır. Yurtdışındaki okullarının yıllık gideri ise, Fethullahçılar tarafından 1,5 milyar dolar olduğu açıklanmıştır. 1986 yılında, üzal tarafından gıyabi tutukluluktan kurtarılan Gülen'in 12 yılda bu kadar büyük bir güce ulaşmasının izahı da uluslararası bağlantısıdır.

"Sovyetler Birliği'nin çözülmesi üzerine Gülen örgütü, uluslararası okullar atağına geçti. Gülen'in öncelik verdiği ülkeler son derece dikkat çekici: Orta Asya, Kafkaslar, Balkanlar. Yani Amerika'nın ilgi alanındaki bölge ve ülkeler. Nitekim 1992'den itibaren, öncelikle Orta Asya Türk cumhuriyetleri olmak üzere Kafkas ve Balkan cumhuriyetlerinde, ğFethullahçı' diye bilinen vakıf ve şirketler, art arda kolejler açtılar. Ardından Asya ve Afrika ülkeleri geldi. 

"ğ Fethullah okullarının ülkelere dağılımı şöyle: Kazakistan (28), Rusya Federasyonu'na ait çeşitli bölgeler (24), üzbekistan (18), Türkmenistan (15), Azerbaycan (14), Kırgızistan (11). Bunları Arnavutluk ve Moğolistan (4'er); Afganistan, Irak, Gürcistan,Ukrayna ve Romanya (5'er); Moldova (2); Pakistan, Bangladeş, Makedonya, Macaristan, Fas, Güney Afrika, Sudan, Endonezya, Tayland, üin ve Tayvan 1'er okul.

"Nevval Sevindi'nin Sabah Kitapları'ndan çıkan, ğFethullah Gülen ile New York Sohbeti'nde, ABD emperyalizmiyle Fethullahçıların bağı açıkça dile getiriliyor. İşte kitaptan bazı seçmeler: ğAmerika şu andaki konum ve gücüyle bütün dünyayı kumanda edebilir. Bütün dünyada yapılacak işler buradan idare edilebilir. Amerika hala bu dünya gemisinin dümeninde oturan bir milletin adıdır.' (s. 6)

ğAmerika daha uzun zaman dünyanın kaderinde çok önemli rol oynayacaktır. Bu realite kabul edilmeli. Amerika göz ardı edilerek şurada burada bir iş yapılmaya kalkışmamalıdır.' (s. 7) ğAmerikalılar istemezlerse kimseye dünyanın değişik yerlerinden hiçbir iş yaptırmazlar. şimdi bazı gönüllü kuruluşlar dünya ile entegrasyon adına gidip dünyanın değişik yerlerinde okullar açıyorlarsa, bu itibarla, mesela Amerika ile çatıştığınız sürece bu projelerin gerçekleştirilmesi mümkün olmaz. (s. 8)

ğAmerika ile iyi geçinmezseniz işinizi bozarlar. şurada bulunmamıza izin veriyorsa, bu bizim için bir avantajsa, bu avantajı sağlıyor demektir.' (s. 9) 
şimdi söyleyin, Fethullah Gülen, yegane kuvvet ve kudret sahibi olarak, Allah'a mı inanıyor, yoksa Amerika'ya mı?

"ğ Fethullah Gülen cemaati tarafından yurt dışında, özellikle de Türk Cumhuriyetlerinde açılan okullarda, diplomatik pasaportlu Amerikalı CIA ajanları, ğİngilizce öğretmeni' diye barındırılıyor. Bu işbirliği, Türkiye'de yapılan üst düzey resmi bir toplantıda, bizzat Fethullahçı okul yöneticisi tarafından itiraf edilmiştir. Toplantıda, dönemin Milli Eğitim Bakanı Mehmet Sağlam ve MİT temsilcisi de bulunduğu halde, olay karşısında sessiz kalındı. Durum, devletin resmi olarak yayımladığı kitapla da belgelenmiştir.

"ğ Fethullah Gülen'in yurtdışındaki okullarında çalışan bine yakın ABD'li öğretmende, yalnızca devlet görevlilerine verilen ABD resmi pasaportu var. üoğunluğu Türk Cumhuriyetleri'nde faaliyet yürüten okullardaki ABD'li öğretmenler, İngilizce adıyla ğofficial passeport'a sahipler. Amerikan Eğitim Bakanlığı personeli olmayan ABD'li öğretmenlerin, normal olarak turist pasaportu sahibi olmaları gerekiyor. Ancak, Amerikan devleti, Gülen'in okullarında çalışanları resmi görevli sayıyor. Türkiye'deki karşılığı ğyeşil pasaport'olan resmi görevli pasaportu, ABD'li öğretmenlere diplomatik dokunulmazlık sağlıyor. Amerikalı kaynaklar, bu pasaportların CIA'nin talimatıyla düzenlendiğine işaret ediyorlar. Emperyalizmin istediği ğIlımlı İslam', müslümanlığı yozlaştırmayı amaçlıyor!

"Gülen'in Türk Dünyası'na yaklaşımı, Amerika'nın Orta Asya'ya olan yaklaşımı ile tam bir uygunluk göstermektedir. Türkiye'nin, diğer Türk cumhuriyetleriyle ilişkilerini geliştirmesi, son derece önemlidir. Bu ilişkilerin, koşulların elverdiği ölçüde sıkı olması, elbette Türkiye'nin çıkarınadır. Ancak Amerika'nın güdümünde kurulacak ilişkiler, Türkiye'nin komşularıyla olan ilişkilerinin bozulmasına, bölgesel karışıklıklara ve savaşlara yol açmaktadır. Amerika'nın istediği de budur, yani Türkiye'nin Siyonist sömürüye taşeronluk yapmasıdır. Fethullah Gülen, ABD'nin bu planlarında rol almaktadır. 

"Kırgızistan ve üzbekistan darbeleri, Fethullah Gülen'in, yani ABD'nin güdümündeki Nurculuğun, Türkiye'nin Türk Cumhuriyetleri'yle ilişkisinde oynadığı rolün son kanıtıdır. Halbuki Fethullahçıların ve Zaman'cıların bu Amerikan aşıklığı ve İsrail uşaklığı, ne İslam'ın ruhuna ve ne de Bediüzzaman'ın yoluna asla uymamaktadır.

"Rejisör, Siyonist mihraklardır. Fethullahçılar sadece figürandır." 

------------------------------------------------------------------

Fethullah Gülen'in yol arkadaşı Nurettin Veren anlatıyor

Fethullah Gülen'in 40 yıllık Serüveni - 2

Hikmet üetinkaya'dan tartışma yaratacak bir kitap daha...

Daha önce Cumhuriyet'te yayımlanan yargı kararıyla yayını durdurulan Hikmet
üetinkaya'nın yazı dizi Günizi Yayıncılık'tan kitap olarak çıktı.

Eskilerin fikr-i takip dediğkleri nedir?

Hikmet üetinkaya'nın Fethullah Gülen'e ilişkin yazı dizisi 1976 yılında
Cumhuriyet'te yayınlanıyor; İzmir, Kemalpaşa, Kazdağları'nda Fethullah Gülen
'in öğrenciler için kurduğu irtica kampları tanıtılıyor.

Yıl 2005!..

Yine Cumhuriyet'te Hikmet'in kaleminden "Fethullahçılarda İç Hesaplaşma"yı
okuyacaksınız...

üetinkaya'da fik-i takip var...

Ama aradan geçen yaklaşık 30 yılda şeyh Fethullah Efendi nereden nereye
geldi?..

Bush yönetimi çok tehlikeli bir planlamanın takipçisi olarak Türkiye'ye
dönük bir operasyonu gerçekleştirmek istiyor...

Ey ehl-i vatan uyanın!..

Birbirinizle didişmeyin, birleşin; iş işten geçtikten sonra ağlamanın ve
dövünmenin faydası yoktur!..

İlhan Selçuk

Günizi Yayıncılık

----------


## ecagoefade

offfffffff ki ne offffffff
ne çok tuzaklar var yolumuzda.
hiç sizin baktığınız açıdan bakmamıştım ama doğrusunuz diye düşünüyorum.en azından bende bir soru işareti uyandırdınız.Gerçi bazı şeyleri öğrendikçe dehşete düşüyorum (sanırım mutluluğun yolu aptallıktan ve cehaletten geçiyor bu dönemde)ama gözümü açtığınız için teşekkürler

----------


## ilker_mert

bir ulkede bu kdar satılmıs hain varken hala ayakta durması bıle cok buyuk bı basarı

----------


## anau

http://www.dailymotion.com/ciafgulen#video=xfeouk

----------

